# What Pedal(s) are you Gassing for?



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Just curious to know what everyone out there is currently gassing for. For me I would love a Boss Giga Delay or maybe the Line 6 DL4 right now as I am using a LOT of delay in my playing.


----------



## KujaSE (Jul 30, 2006)

I asked for a Voodoo Labs Sparkle Drive for Christmas, they sound great, but I'm also somewhat gas'sing for a Fulltone Fulldrive 2.

Wouldn't mind a Line 6 MM4 as well, lots of fun sounds in that bad boy.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

oh man...

EHX HOG
Lightfootlabs Goatkeeper
Skreddy screwdriver
Skreddy Echo
Malekko E600D
A proper looper. 
Superdelay

I'm going to need a bank loan to buy pedals...

On the bright side my light OD gas has been cured buy a Timmy.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Fuzz. Have a (used) Monsterpiece MkII+MkIII in one box on the way. And have sent an inquiry to another builder about a custom fuzz build kkjuw


----------



## Shiny_Beast (Apr 16, 2009)

boomerang III and a good early style Fuzzface. Although I think I'm just going to build the FF.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Skreddy Mayo, unfortunately they are hard to come by.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

A Chicago Iron Parachute Wah and a Retro-Sonic Distortion (but I just want to try it nothing more)


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Line 6 M13, and the Tone Core Development Kit (http://line6.com/tcddk/).

An EHX HOG would be nice, and the soon-to-be-released Iron Lung looks interesting. Actually, a $1000 EHX shopping spree would be kind of my idea of a lottery jackpot.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Every couple of years I search out a multi-effects pedal (have had Boss, Zoom, Boss, Digitech, Boss) but I'm usually disappointed, so it's about time to do it again. The Vox ToneLab kind of seems worthwhile.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Every couple of years I search out a multi-effects pedal (have had Boss, Zoom, Boss, Digitech, Boss) but I'm usually disappointed, so it's about time to do it again. The Vox ToneLab kind of seems worthwhile.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Line 6 - M9 or M13 might be the few that don't disappoint....


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow - fuzz seems to be insanely popular. Very funny that noone so far has mentioned Boss which seem to be on the decline big time. 

How about best Overdrive right now?

OCD V4
Timmy
Fulltone 
Radial
???


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

HMMM....I think it would have to be a Fulltone Fulldrive2 Mosfet and a mini Deja'Vibe (or an Option 5 Destination Rotation). But I think that would leave the door open for more and more, so why not a full multi effects board that I can plug headphones into and not bother the rest of the house or neighbourhood. If it had a CD in that would be even better, and being able to load up backing tracks would be better still!


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd really like a Retrosonic Chorus and maybe something like the Empress Superdelay.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I've been on somewhat of a pedal craze lately. I have an original EHX Small Stone phaser coming this week from a fellow forum member. My wife is already complaining that she'll "lose me" for a few days after it gets here. I may have to look at fuzz pedals again, after trying some recently that tonally, really caught me by surprise. I really like a clean Fender guitar sound through a clean Fender amp, with just a little reverb, but every once and awhile I've just got to make some noise.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

I just picked up a used Jetter pedal, I'd love to check out some more of their stuff. I love my empress pedals and can't wait for the empress phaser. I wouldn't turn down a timmy, though I wouldn't pay $215 for one... I may just order one and wait for it to be built! 

There are a ton of good Canadian boutique pedal builders out there right now... empress, diamond, solidgoldfx, dr scientist, goudiefx, retro-soinc... lots of good stuff!


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm going to be selling a bunch of pedals (and guitars) really soon but one pedal I would love to get a hold of is a Dr Scientist RRR and maybe an EHX Phaser. Other than that, I have eveything I need/want.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

sivs said:


> I just picked up a used Jetter pedal, I'd love to check out some more of their stuff. I love my empress pedals and can't wait for the empress phaser.


There IS a phaser from Steve Bragg and Co. in the works, or are you just hoping that the same thoughtfulness found in the Superdelay would be applied to a phaser? Because I could not find any hint of such a product in development on the site.


----------



## bussche (Nov 21, 2009)

I really want to build a small clone...clone haha, but I'm waiting too see how building something, a MXR Micro Amp clone, goes.


----------



## sivs (Aug 5, 2009)

mhammer said:


> There IS a phaser from Steve Bragg and Co. in the works, or are you just hoping that the same thoughtfulness found in the Superdelay would be applied to a phaser? Because I could not find any hint of such a product in development on the site.


He's got a uservoice thing for feedbackk - http://empresseffects.uservoice.com/. It seems the next two pedals will be a phaser and then an all analog delay... better than the superdelay?! I don't know.. but I'm excited to see the next thing out of that shop.


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Klon Cenatur... Analogman KoT (on order.. should get one in next few months)... Rockbox Boiling Point...


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

these just came out 
http://store.guitarfetish.com/gfsfootpedals.html


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Ahhh what won't GFS think of next? I have used 2 sets of their p/u's and they've been great. They just added cables, so why not pedals too? I can say that I am 99% sure that those pedals are OEM's by a Chinese manufacturer called Biyang. You can find their stuff on eBay. Not sure if they would be identical circuits or not. 

Those GFS guys sure give a lot of bang for the buck!


----------



## thehoj (May 12, 2009)

Definitely NEED a Tech21 boost DLA tap tempo version. Just got myself a boost RVB and I love it, so hopefully I can grab one of these soon.

Also very intrigued by the new gfs pedals, specifically the "analog" delay pedal for $50.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Not really gassing for pedals, but I wouldn't mind checking out Suhr's new line of pedals, the Koko Boost, Shiba Drive, and Riot high gain distortion. I only really gas for guitars and amps.


----------



## The Grin (May 5, 2009)

I want to try out all pedals, but the one i want to own is this.








My old roommate owned one and I always stole. I remember it sounding wicked.. but it was a limited edition, so i cant really find it anywhere.


----------



## Were We Brave? (Oct 29, 2009)

Mad Professor Sky Blue Overdrive... Costs a pretty penny, but man is it ever nice!

Also looking forward to the Deluxe Memory Boy.


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

The list seems somehow to keep growing:

Analogman Sunlion (or NKT275 red dot Sunface and a beano boost)
OXFUZZ
Mojo Vibe or Ubervibe
Skreddy Screwdriver Deluxe
OCD ver.2


----------



## NIK0 (Dec 6, 2007)

I have built up quite a collection but a couple more would be nice 

Really want a Fromel Seraph...in fact I ordered one with a custom paint job. 2 months is my wait.

The other pedal is an Effectrode Tube Compressor. Still in prototype stages but they expect to start production in the first quarter. I'm already in the que for this bad boy.

Oh there is one more...Empress is working on an analog delay which is a must have. I love their stuff, top notch quality!

That's my GAS for now. I wouldn't mind a really nice Les Paul but it seems that most of the ones I pick up and play don't impress me in feel. Seems like buyng used is the way to go but then again, the good ones don't typically hit the B&S market.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

copperhead said:


> these just came out
> http://store.guitarfetish.com/gfsfootpedals.html


I wasn't gassing for pedals, until now. kqoct That delay sounds great!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I need a good harmonizer, and a looper RC20XL maybe.
That new Suhr Riot has me curious too.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Some of my GAS will pass soon, I have a classic Ehx DMM and Analogman Sunface on the way in the mail! It's gonne be a long wait


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

mmm DMM. yes that might calm the gas down for a couple days...


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Want one, have no idea which one ?hwopv


----------



## k tone (Oct 7, 2008)

I have a new Ratt in my stocking. I "tried it out" to make sure it was shipped okay. Crunchy goodness, especially with the volume on my guitar at about 80%.


----------



## Alien8 (Jan 8, 2009)

You're all going to laugh when I say I'm not gasing for anything. I have what I need. I hope you all get the same for christmas, gas relief that is!!!

If I really had to say that there is a piece of gear I want (though it's not practical now) it's a sub for my monitor set-up, or a MOOG MP-201. But those are toys for the future.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

All I have to do is browse axeandyoushallreceive to give myself a major case of multiple pedal gas


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

1 eventide pitchfactor

2 suhr riot

-dh


----------



## Teddy (Dec 9, 2009)

*Beating a dead horse*

I heard a Pro Tone Dead Horse Overdrive today. I NEED it!

Did just get a Boss FRV-1 63 Fender Reverb and a Hardwire Chorus. Nice pedals.


----------



## tbaillie (Sep 17, 2009)

pretty much anything electro harmonix
maybe a line 6 delay
or empress stuff is decent too


----------



## Esoterik (Dec 18, 2006)

This guy:









And:









That's all I'm needing at the moment! :banana:


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm thinking a delay with a tap

and a new overdrive pedal - I have a TS10 and a DS1 - but with either - something - don't know what - is missing...i'd like to toss 'em both and get a decent pedal that can do the job of both - if it exists

i mostly just use the amp's high gain channel now - but it only works really well when I can crank it


----------



## Farbulous (Dec 8, 2009)

I just picked up a delay with tap, myself... the TC Nova Delay.

Also finally found a Sunlion, so my GAS is pretty much gone!

Oh, and my Dr. Z Maz 18 2x10 should be arriving tomorrow... that'll make the GAS go away for a long while, methinks.


----------

